
WSJT-X [pdf] - jhallenworld
https://physics.princeton.edu/pulsar/k1jt/Work_the_World_part1.pdf
======
jhallenworld
Here is part 2:

[https://physics.princeton.edu/pulsar/k1jt/Work_the_World_par...](https://physics.princeton.edu/pulsar/k1jt/Work_the_World_part2.pdf)

